

Creating a 3D sound visualiser with WebGL and the HTML5 Audio Data API - robhawkes
http://rawkes.com/blog/2011/08/06/browserscene-creating-a-3d-sound-visualiser-with-webgl-and-html5-audio

======
kordless
I wrote a basic sound driven visualization about a year ago using
SoundManager, which can be had at
<http://www.schillmania.com/projects/soundmanager2/>. The demo is here:
<http://www.getevilgenius.com/>. It should work in any browser.

It'd be fairly straightforward to get three.js responding to SM2's level API
calls.

------
spot
i didn't get any audio, it just sat there, what am i missing? firefox 5.0.1 on
a mac.

~~~
robhawkes
I stupidly forgot to set it to autoplay (you had to press "s"). I've updated
it so it starts automatically now :)

~~~
spot
thanks, nice!

